# Figure classes



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

A few days ago I finally got around to checking out the figure making classes posted by Chris Walas. They are a fantastic resource! Thank you to Chris for taking the time to write them, and to MLS for hosting them.

I started making some of my own figures and so far they are turning out better than I expected. I think the bodies are comparable to some of the commercial figures I have. Of course, I still have to do the heads and hands, which are probably the trickiest part.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets see some images Ray. I agree Chris's online classes are great. It helped me get started. I would have putz around another 2 years or so trying to figure it out on myown.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Like you, I was astounded how human my first attempt turned out. Isn't it fun! 

BTW: My grade in Art class was always, "Participates."


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I made my first figure, the same one Chris used in his demo of the guy standing with his hands on his hips, and I could not believe how great it turned out. I went ahead and made six more in different poses. Some of the members of my RR club still don't believe I made them without any help. I put on a demonstration at my last club meeting. I made the same figure at every stage of the process. Now I have to try and change the position of the intermediate formes to make different figures. Maybe I will just put them away and put on another demo next year. Good luck Ray. I too failed art class in school but the figures that come out with this system are better than I could ever imagine. 

John


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

It'll be a few days, at least, before I have pics to post.


----------

